
Put on Your Corbyn Face - GamesForTheMany
https://gamesforthemany.com/corbynface/
======
GamesForTheMany
Web game using Emotion Classification by clmtrackr to score you based on how
closely you can match the emotions in a picture of Jeremy Corbyn.

